
A millionaire couple is threatening to create a magic mushroom monopoly - pr0zac
https://qz.com/1454785/a-millionaire-couple-is-threatening-to-create-a-magic-mushroom-monopoly/
======
3327
This stuff is prolific in the startup world of medicine. There is some shady
stuff that happens. Glad Quartz did this report. There should be more
discussion about these issues.

